# Sx/Sp's Do You Attract Confrontations?



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

j888000 said:


> I completely understand you, I feel alienated from society, and even my close community. I think so-last people kinda feel outsiders most of the time because our society teached us to be "social" and to go out and meet people, but I, personally, can't do this, or better, I don't care about it. It doesn't mean that I lack social graces, or I am a cave bear, but I just don't really care.
> Oh... I thought for the most time that I was an 9w8 gut fix.. weird.. I think 9w8's kinda feel like peaceful people who just don't like to feel pissed off. But, strangely the "needlessly picking fights like I can just for the hell of it" is very much my thing. Maybe I am not a 9, but I have about 90% sure I am.


You need to realize that socialization is itself not soc instinct.


----------



## j888000 (Sep 7, 2013)

ephemereality said:


> You need to realize that socialization is itself not soc instinct.


hmm, can you please explain me what it is then?


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

j888000 said:


> hmm, can you please explain me what it is then?


Already did here: http://personalitycafe.com/enneagra...entiated-jungian-type-system.html#post4352632


----------



## AustenT09 (Jul 8, 2013)

I've been called belligerent because I'm so factual and logical, but that's because I completely reject when people try to get me to do things that will make THEM happy, rather than what works best and makes sense.

Sent from my SGH-T999N using Tapatalk


----------



## j888000 (Sep 7, 2013)

AustenT09 said:


> I've been called belligerent because I'm so factual and logical, but that's because I completely reject when people try to get me to do things that will make THEM happy, rather than what works best and makes sense.


I think that doesn't have much to do with instinctual stackings, but more with you being an ISTP XD (at least, is what your profile says).


----------

